# mon ipod ne se charge plus!!!



## soad (17 Novembre 2008)

salut ,

je suis triste, mon ipod 5 G video n'a que 16 mois,
j'ai tjrs bien entretenu la batterie, en + je m'en servais pas tous les jours,
la seule erreur que j'ai fais c'est de ne pas le charger à temps car la batterie était complétement à plat  et quand on voit "low batery, " wait!... 
c'est mauvais signe,  je l'ai laissé sur secteur toute la nuit  impossible de le faire revenir

y a t-il un remède?
il va pas me lâcher comme ça? 275 , c'était mon bijoux

si vous savez merci,

@ bientôt les pommés!


----------



## Gwen (17 Novembre 2008)

Il ne démarre plus du tout?

Essaye de le redémarrer en appuyant longuement sur le rond central et la touche menu, tu devrais voir la pomme apparaître.


----------



## soad (18 Novembre 2008)

gwen a dit:


> Il ne démarre plus du tout?
> 
> Essaye de le redémarrer en appuyant longuement sur le rond central et la touche menu, tu devrais voir la pomme apparaître.




T'ES AU TOP,
JE TE BENIE ça marche!!!!!!

pourtant j'avais essayé en restant longtemps appuyé sur play


MERCI (pour la vie)
Zag


----------



## MaToNu (18 Novembre 2008)

soad a dit:


> T'ES AU TOP,
> JE TE BENIE ça marche!!!!!!
> 
> pourtant j'avais essayé en restant longtemps appuyé sur play
> ...



Il est mignon  XD


----------

